# International Arms shotguns?



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone heard of these or had any experience with them? I read somewhere that they are a Remington 870 clone. Does anyone know anything about the quality of these shotguns? I'm looking for something strictly for home defense and these seemed to be priced right, but it needs to go bang when I want it to. Anybody?


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry guys, it's Interstate Arms, not International Arms. My bad.


----------

